# continuing saga



## wajosekman (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi all, Got the nut off the axle but the axle will not come out of the retainer or another way of putting it was that the bearing will not come off the axle. Bought a manual online as couldn't find any manuals thru New Holland for the 3400 and it was no help. None of you guys has had one of these apart???? Live Free or Die, Wajosekman


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

The only thing holding the retainer on now is the bearing which is a press fit. If you have a hydraulic press you can use that to pull the bearing off. The I&T shop manual suggests the Nuday NCA-4235 puller, but good luck finding or affording one of those. You could also cut the bearing off with cutting torches, but I don't suggest that because you could hit the bearing surface of the axle. The best way I've found to get them pesky bearings off it to put a thick piece of flat steel on a concrete floor, and with great force, slam the splined side of the axle straight down(basically you are holding the part of the axle where the wheel bolts onto) into the piece of steel until the bearing falls off. It's pretty much the same concept as going from 60 to 0 in your car in under a second.

-Leon


----------

